# What DOS when service goes past midnight



## meganrveach (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm new to coding ER physicians. Can you tell me if pt. comes in to ER and leaves after midnight, what DOS must go on the claim??  Thanks! I'm thinking it should be the first day DOS.


----------



## mmoore70 (Mar 21, 2013)

You stay with the date of service they come in on, exampe pt brought back to room at 2305 3/17/13, patient discharged 0220 3/18/13, charge everything w/dos 3/17/13.


----------



## meganrveach (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much. Just want to clarify is that including testing too? Ex. Pt had EKG done on 03-17 then another before discharge on 03-18. thanks!


----------



## mmoore70 (Mar 22, 2013)

Radiology/Laboratory tests and pharmacy will fall on the date they are performed or the date the meds are pulled. The dos that they are brought back to the room will apply to your emergency room physician fees, facility acuity charges, infusions/pushes, hydrations.  These charges will have the dos that they brought back to the room on not the date they were done.


----------

